# هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟



## asula (25 أغسطس 2007)

هل تستطيع أن تكون كالماء؟؟ ​ 

نعم كالماء​ 
واسع الصدر والأفق​ 
ألا ترى أنه لا يميّز حين يتساقط بين قصور الأغنياء 
وأكواخ الفقراء ..!
بين حدائق الأغنياء وحقول الفقراء..!​ 
ليناً كالماء​ 
يسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان
فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه ..!​ 
نقيّاً كالماء​ 
ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات ..
لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه ..!​ 
حكيماً كالماء ​ 
ألا ترى أنه إذا اشتد الحر تبخّر وانطلق نحو السماء
وحين يبرد الجو ويلطف يتكاثف و يعود إلى الأرض في قطرات المطر..!​ 
صبوراً كالماء​ 
ألا ترى كيف تندفع الأمواج نحو الصخور تارة تلو الأخرى
يوما تلو اليوم .. اسبوعا تلو اسبووع و قرناً بعد قرن 
حتى تترك آثارها في الصخر الأصم..!​ 
ودوداً كالماء​ 
ألا ترى كم هو لطيف ذلك الندى الذي يظهر كل صباح
يداعب أوراق النبات الخضراء ويجري بين نسيم الصباح بخفه ..!​ 
ومتواضعاً كالماء ​ 
ألا ترى أنه ينزل من أعالي السماء فوق السحاب
ويختبئ في أعماق الأرض..!​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟*

ميرسى يا لويزا يا حببتى على الموضوع الجميل

وكلامه الاجمل

ربنا يوفقك يا حببتى​


----------



## asula (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟*

تسلمين حبيبتي على المرور والرب يبارك حياتك
بس حبيبتي ليش قلبتي اسمي :t33: ​


----------



## rana1981 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*

* 
كُنْ كَالـمَــــــــــاءْ



واسع الصدر والأفق 

ألا ترى أنه لا يميّز حين يتساقط بين قصور الأغنياء وأكواخ الفقراء 
بين حدائق الأغنياء وحقول الفقراء 


لينـــاً 

يُسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه 


نقيّـــاً 

ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات .. لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه 


حكيمـــاً 

ألا ترى أنه إذا اشتد الحر تبخّر وانطلق نحو السماء وحين يبرد الجو ويلطف يتكاثف و يعود إلى الأرض في قطرات المطر 


صبـــوراً 

ألا ترى كيف تندفع الأمواج نحو الصخور تارة تلو الأخرى يوما تلو اليوم .. اسبوعا تلو اسبووع و قرناً بعد قرن حتى تترك آثارها فى الصخر الأصم 

ودوداً 

ألا ترى كم هو لطيف ذلك الندى الذي يظهر كل صباح يداعب أوراق النبات الخضراء ويجري بين نسيم الصباح بخفة 


متواضعـــاً 

ألا ترى أنه ينزل من أعالي السماء فوق السحاب ويختفي فى أعماق الأرض

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*

*لينـــاً 

يُسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه 


نقيّـــاً 

ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات .. لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه



مرسي رااانا علي كلامك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ناريمان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



> *نقيّـــاً
> 
> ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات .. لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه *​




*ميرسي رانا علي كلامك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



> ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات .. لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه


شكرا" اخت rana1981
جميل جدا" 
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



rana1981 قال:


> *كُنْ كَالـمَــــــــــاءْ*​
> 
> 
> *متواضعـــاً *​
> *ألا ترى أنه ينزل من أعالي السماء فوق السحاب ويختفي فى أعماق الأرض*​


ميرسى يا رنا على الموضوع الجميل تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا رنا 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



mikel coco قال:


> *لينـــاً
> 
> يُسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه
> 
> ...



شكرا يا مايكل على مرورك نورررت صديقي العزيز*​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



ناريمان قال:


> *ميرسي رانا علي كلامك الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا يا ناريمان على مشاركتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



كليمو قال:


> ​شكرا" اخت rana1981
> جميل جدا"
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام الرب يسوع​


*
شكرا اخي العزيزي كليمو على مشاركتك 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا رنا على الموضوع الجميل تسلم ايدك​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما رأيك انت تكون كالماء تعرف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟طيب افتح وحتعرف*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع يا رنا
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا يا كوكو عالمرور
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

*هل تستطيع أن تكون كالماء؟؟



نعم كالماء


واسع الصدر والأفق


ألا ترى أنه لا يميّز حين يتساقط بين قصور الأغنياء
وأكواخ الفقراء ..!
بين حدائق الأغنياء وحقول الفقراء..!


ليناً كالماء


يسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان
فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه ..!


نقيّاً كالماء


ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات ..
لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه ..!


حكيماً كالماء


ألا ترى أنه إذا اشتد الحر تبخّر وانطلق نحو السماء
وحين يبرد الجو ويلطف يتكاثف و يعود إلى الأرض في قطرات المطر..!


صبوراً كالماء


ألا ترى كيف تندفع الأمواج نحو الصخور تارة تلو الأخرى
يوما تلو اليوم .. اسبوعا تلو اسبووع و قرناً بعد قرن
حتى تترك آثارها في الصخر الأصم..!


ودوداً كالماء


ألا ترى كم هو لطيف ذلك الندى الذي يظهر كل صباح
يداعب أوراق النبات الخضراء ويجري بين نسيم الصباح بخفه ..!


ومتواضعاً كالماء


ألا ترى أنه ينزل من أعالي السماء فوق السحاب
ويختبئ في أعماق الأرض..!​*


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



> نقيّاً كالماء
> 
> 
> ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
> ...


*جمييييييييل جدا جدا بجد يا كوكى*
*يارتنا كلنا فعلا نكون زى الماء*

*فى الحكمه والنقاء والمحبه وعدم التفرقه*

*شكرا كوكى الحلوة*
*موضوع جميل يستاهل تقييم *​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

فعلا يا كوكى موضوع رااااااااااااائع جداااااااااا

وتقييم منى كمان

شكراااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## الجغل الموحد (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

كوكي

كيف تريدين ان ابرهن ان مواضيعك

مثل الماء

دعيني اقول بكل اللغات التي تعرفين ولا تعرفين .. 

انك زهرة دوار الشمس.. 

وبستان نخل .. 

وأغنيه ابحرت من وتر .. 

دعيني اقول لك بالصمت .. 

حين تضيق العباره عما اعني .. 

وحين يكون الكلام مؤامره اتورط فيها 

كتييييييير مواضيعك حلوة وقصيرة وما بتشتت 
وميرسي
والى الامام​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ​*جمييييييييل جدا جدا بجد يا كوكى*
> *يارتنا كلنا فعلا نكون زى الماء*
> 
> *فى الحكمه والنقاء والمحبه وعدم التفرقه*
> ...


*ميرسى يا احلى تويتى لمرورك وميرسى لتقيمك يا سكر

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> فعلا يا كوكى موضوع رااااااااااااائع جداااااااااا
> 
> وتقييم منى كمان
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا يا قمر​



*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا كاندى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



الجغل الموحد قال:


> كوكي
> 
> كيف تريدين ان ابرهن ان مواضيعك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ليك يا الجغل الموحد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا سويتى 

ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا سويتى
> 
> ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ربنا يباركك يا كوكو  على مرورك الجميل ده*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

*
ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات ..
لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه ..!



ألا ترى أنه إذا اشتد الحر تبخّر وانطلق نحو السماء
وحين يبرد الجو ويلطف يتكاثف و يعود إلى الأرض في قطرات المطر..!

*
جميلة جدا هذه الكلمات كوكى

موضوع رائع شكرااا لطرحه

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*



 
*


----------



## totty (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

*موضوع راااااااااائع احييكى عليه

ميرسى يا قمرتى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> *
> ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
> لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات ..
> لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه ..!
> ...


*ميرسى يا كليموووووووووو على ردك الحلو ده زيك
ربنا يكون معاك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



totty قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااائع احييكى عليه
> 
> ميرسى يا قمرتى*​



ثانكس يا توتىىىىىىىى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل يا كوكي 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كوكي
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
الاجمل وجودك يا راجعا ليسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

*هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*


*تستطيع ان تكون كالماء!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​
*هل تستطيع أن تكون كالماء؟؟



نعم كالماء


واسع الصدر والأفق


ألا ترى أنه لا يميّز حين يتساقط بين قصور الأغنياء
وأكواخ الفقراء ..!
بين حدائق الأغنياء وحقول الفقراء..!


ليناً كالماء


يسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان
فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه ..!

*
*نقيّاً كالماء*


*ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
لو رميت حجرا.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات ..
لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه ..!


حكيماً كالماء


ألا ترى أنه إذا اشتد الحر تبخّر وانطلق نحو السماء
وحين يبرد الجو ويلطف يتكاثف و يعود إلى الأرض في قطرات المطر..!


صبوراً كالماء


ألا ترى كيف تندفع الأمواج نحو الصخور تارة تلو الأخرى
يوما تلو اليوم .. اسبوعا تلو اسبووع و قرناً بعد قرن
حتى تترك آثارها في الصخر الأصم..!


ودوداً كالماء


ألا ترى كم هو لطيف ذلك الندى الذي يظهر كل صباح
يداعب أوراق النبات الخضراء ويجري بين نسيم الصباح بخفه ..!


ومتواضعاً كالماء


ألا ترى أنه ينزل من أعالي السماء فوق السحاب
ويختبئ في أعماق الأرض..!*
​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

*موضوع رائع جدااا

تسلم ايديك كوك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

_ميرسى جدا يا مايكل_

 _على مرورك_

 _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

جميل جدا

ميرسى ليك

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع رااااائع يا كوك

ميررسى على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

_روعه يا كوك الكلمات_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> ميرسى ليك
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى جدا **  على مرورك*​ 

* وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااائع يا كوك
> 
> ميررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




*ميرسى جدا يا كوكو**  على مرورك*​ 

* وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا كوك الكلمات_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





*ميرسى جدا يا تونى**  على مرورك*​ 

* وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع رائع ياكوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*

*ميرسى يا كوك  على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*



bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع رائع ياكوك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​




*ميرسى جدا يا بيشو على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: هل تستطيع ان تكون كالماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا كوك  على موضوعك الجميل​*




*ميرسى جدا dona nabil

على مرورك ويارب ديما

وربنا يبارك حياتيك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## يوسف عطية (13 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا" 
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع


----------

